# [portage] un outil non-officiel mais super-pratique

## Trevoke

Bon, je sais, -1 pour le titre, mais je voyais vraiment pas quoi mettre.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-142475.html

Je pense que ca pourra etre utile a pas mal de monde  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> # ./dep --help
> 
> dep v. 0.5.8 "And Let The Sun Inside"
> 
>     an inappropriate Portage engine!
> ...

 

----------

## lmarcini

J'aime bien la signature du concepteur : "dep: Revdeps that work".

Je m'en vais essayer ça ce soir, ça a l'air intéressant. Merci pour le lien, Trevoke !

Pour le titre : [Dépendances] xxxxx xxxx ?

----------

